# When should you have a bleed on Buserelin???



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Does anyone know when you are likely to have a bleed whilst down Regging? I started on day 23 and currently been DR for 12 days, with my first cycle i started bleeding after 11 days and cant remember when on my 2nd cycle! 

Thanks in advance! xxxx


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi just found this, I'm having the same problem I started dr on the 9th oct and still not started. Did it happen in the end for you? if not what did you have to do? They told me to ring on the 23th if not started but does that mean its not worked?


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

I started down regulating on the 14th with beserilin and am supposed to start stimming drugs on the 24th and still havent had a bleed i did read somewhere that you would normally have a bleed around 7-10days of starting d/r and my normal af would be due on 24th, im just worried now that this will delay my treatment


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi smudge52, thats what I'm worried about to, they said to ring on the 23rd if I haven't started, which I haven't yet, so just got one day left. Got no idea what it means if you don't have af by then though. I know I will find out when I ring but it is a worry waiting.


----------



## vid123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi there im new to the site and started dr yesterday and if im perfectly honest with you all i dont know what to expect, my clinic just said i would get my period within a few days of startin my dr and it may feel different to what it usually feels like. Its all so confusing!! I go back in on the 8th for a baseline scan again im not quite sure what this is for . Its good to have a place where you can come and read other peoples wories and confusion and not feel as though you are on yr own whilst going trhough all this.

Good luck and fingers crossed for everyone 
Vid123 x


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies

AF came on day 15 of down regging, my clinic said that you should expect a bleed around the time you are due but may be late and not to worry if it is. 

Karen and Smudge you may start any day now, theres still time for you to have a bleed it may mean that you start stimming a couple of days later. My clinic always gives you a baseline scan to check your lining is thin and your ovaries are quiet before starting stimms. 

Vid123 this is my 3rd time, so if you have any questions please do feel free to message me. 

Good luck girls xxxxxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jan33piglet thank you for your reply, im also on my 3rd cycle, but never not had a bleed on time and i thinks its just frustrating because you always just want things to run to the schedule that they give you.

Vid123 yeah i dont know what i would have done if i hadnt found this site i love it,  my clinic dont do baseline scans its a case of have a bleed call us and then start stimming i think.

karen71 my clinic have given me till 3pm today to have a bleed i sincerely doubt its going to arrive by then unless a small miracle happens im keeping my fingers crossed for you.

thanks all of you and i will be thinking of you and sending


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies. Had to ring clinic today, because still had no af, it's harder for me because I'm having eggs from my sister, so we have got to be syncronised, and to make it worse she has just started her af yesterday! I've got to go in tommorow now at 9, my sister was going at 11 to sort out what she would have to do next, but if things haven't happened with me, she won't need to and I think they said we will have to basically start again, on the next bleed, unless the scan and blood test tommorow show I've shut down etc. I am really finding it hard not to scream, I feel so angry at the moment, I know I shouldn't because things might still be ok, but I feel as if I haven't even started and its going wrong. 
smudge52  did u get a bleed? whats happening for you?

jan33piglet glad af came for you

vid123  I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds it confusing!, I didn't get told much about what the period would feel like, I sometimes feel they don't always tell me enough and get alot of info online.


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

karen71, i really feel for you it makes i can imagine it makes it so much harder with both your bodies having to work together so i have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow and let us know how you get on.

I still havent had my bleed so they told me to keep going with d/r and call them when i do, so im no further forward at the moment just a waiting game.


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks smudge, had bad news today, they gave me a scan and my womb lining was thick, so as I still haven't started I need to have a period. As my sister had already had hers it was basically to late for me to go on with treatment. I've now got to ring again when my period starts. We have got to be careful if we end up going into december because there might not be time before christmas, so if things go the wrong way we could end up starting treatment in January!! I am trying very hard not to get angry with my body or upset at another set back but its soo hard. ...
How are things going for you, have you had any bleeding yet?


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

karen71, im sorry to hear that hun, its annoying that we have no control over our bodies and they never do what we want them to do you just need to remember that its not over, its just a little bit of a delay and just isnt meant to be this month,  I have all my fingers crossed for you that it happens soon and sending you huge    . My af arrived today so i start with my gonal f tomorrow xxx


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thankyou for your reply. Yes you are right, and it's so frustrating that you can't do anything about what your body does or doesn't do. I've still not had af, but it's only been 1 day since I stopped the injections, so maybe in the next few days I will start. I'm glad to hear you had yours, hope things go ok with the next step xx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks karen71 and i will be thinking of you, keep us posted xx


----------



## vid123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi ladies how is everyone getting on i still havent had AF and im on day 9 of buserelin, its so frustrating when all you want is to have everything go ok, Iv been taking my injections in the evening and i have to be honest mine hurt i feel realy stupid as i read all these other women who say its fine it doesnt hurt and i dread mine every night does anyone else feel the same? I feel like im in limbo land at the moment as im so focused on this! I think i need a hobby, hope you are all ok and are coping and things start happening for you all soon 

Big hugs to all keep possitive xxxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

hi vid123 my injections hurt too so dont worry last night i think i made a bad mistake i had a bath just before my injections and i went through the roof with the pain and then spent a few minutes crying and feeling sorry for myself, wont make that mistake again.  The thing is the more we want our af the longer she takes to get here!!! so so frustrating. i have my fingers crossed yours arrives soon aswell


----------



## vid123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi smudge 52 ohh i knoe the feeling well my dh did my injection last night and i nearly hit the room i busrt in to tears and felt really sorry for myself my poor dh just loked at me and  he felt like the worst person in the world. As for AF i have all the symptoms but nothing yet im sure it will come in its own time tho   
So how long have you been taking yr injection for? Its nice to know there are other people out there going what yr going through and understand it as i think i would drive myself insane if i didnt have this site to see other people have the same thoughts and feelings as me and its normal.

Keep strong and possitive 
Vid xxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

hi vid123 sorry its bee a few days, been a little manic, im now on day 5 of stimming and went fo a scan today, they keep telling me they are scanning me 3 days too early so not sure why they did really, but it looks like i have approx 17 follicles although most of them are still very small at the moment but still have plenty of days to grow!! my womb lining is already up to 5.9mm even though i only had af on saturday!  I know this may be a little too much, but try having sex, it makes your muscles contract and can bring your af on if its due, have to say i think it helped    will be thinking of you though keep me posted its nice to have someone to chat to that knows what were going through.


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

I know the feeling of waiting for af, you try hard not to think about it and hoping it will come soon, but it's so hard! I've still not started, I keep getting pains coming and going but no blood. I've never heard that about sex smudge52, but its worth a try. vid123 my  injections hurt to and my legs felt bruised all the time,I dread having them, I had to have mine in the morning.


----------



## vid123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi smudge52 im glad to hear yr good news its nice to know everything is going the right way for you will keep my fingers crossed it will keep working and hopefully it will be EC for you soon I had acupunture yesterday really enjoyed it she also put some needles in my stomach area to get my AF started and guess what yes it came today woohoo iv never been so happy to see it  

Hi Karen71 i hope yr legs are feeling better and yr bruises are going down i thought my injections would start to getter better but they dont so now i just close my eyes and count to 5 while my poor dh jabs me, i dont know who feels worse me or him!    just think tho maybe in the next few weeks we will be having ec so just keep thinking positive if u dont get yr AF soon maybe try the acupunture it helped me but i did also have pains on and off for a few days so yrs maybe on its way fingers crossed 

Bigs hugs to u both xxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi vid123 im sure the accupuncture does help!! unfortunately went for another scan today and my approx 17 follicles has diminished to just a maximum of 19 and 2 of these are really small so i have to go back for scan/bloods on monday and then again on weds and then hopefully egg collection friday, im absolutely gutted though as this was our last full cycle i was hoping for plenty of eggs so that we could have blastocyst and then if this fails an fet down the line but i dont think that is going to happen  im just devastated and emotional.  Im so glad your af has started so what happens next for you?  x

karen71 i cant remember where i heard it, but its something to do with all the muscles!!! has your af made an appearance yet??


----------



## vid123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh smudge52  that is just crap news for you  try not to let it get on top of you just keep thinking positivaly i know that is easier said than done but if you just keep yrself calm and relaxed try not to have negative thoughts i beleive in positive mental atitude im sending you lots of      for monday and you are allowed to be devastaded its only human to feel that way so dont feel that you have to be strong   remember everyone on here is wishing and sending you lots of good luck for monday  . I hope it all goes well please let me know how it goes will be thinking of you and sending you lots of pma 
I go back to clinic on the 8th for my baseline scan and all being well i will start my stims but will have to wait and see but im keeping positive all is well  

Good luck xxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Vid123 thank you that made me     it has cheered me up and i have been reading other peoples stories and am a little more positive now.  The clinic called i have to stay on the same dose today of 300, tomorrow increase it to 375 and then on sunday i have to reduce it back to 300.  Its all so confusing but hopefully we will get there in the end, its odd but the last 2 cycles ran perfectly and yet this cycle everything has changed so maybe its meant to be, who knows.

I am so excited for you and have my fingers crossed for you on the 8th, please let me know how you get on xx and sending more       right back at you. spk soon


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Still no af, but saw the nurse today, and she said I might be just missing a month, so just got to sit and wait still.Even had a pregnancy text just incase, even though I knew wouldn't be much chance was still abit saddening when it was negative. 

smudge52 I'm really sorry to hear your news, just to add what vid123 says, just take each day at a time. Good luck for next week  

vid123  good to hear you had your af, and good luck in your next step


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Karen71 sorry your   hasnt arrived i am one of those people who thinks things happen for a reason so im sending you loads of    for when she does arrive so keep us posted it will be nice to stay in touch


----------



## vid123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi karen71 how are things going for you have have you had any look with yr AF i do hope it comes for you soon im sendin lots of    how long have you got before you would have to wait to try it again if you dont get AF, I went for acupuncture and she told me i had a blood flow blockage so sheworked on that for me and said i should get a bleed within a few days and i did, have you thought of maybe having some treatment its also a great way to relax and let the stress of ivf just float away for a short time, i felt like i had lots more energy when i came out, i think anything than can help at this stage is worth giving it a go, i really hope things start to go right for you im sending lots of good wishes and positive  thoughts to you     
Let me know how you are getting on 
Vid123  xx


----------



## chantelle28cooper (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi All, 

I have only just joined today as i wanted to know what all you guys wanted to know. i started m buserelin on friday and ive not come on yet so i was panicking. i am due to have my scan on the 14th nov. im going to try and stop worrying

your posts have really helped, good luck everyone x


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi chantelle28cooper welcome to our small group, i have hear that you normally have a bleed aroud 7-10days after starting, but i think the more we worry about it, the longer it takes as you will see from our posts  

Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

chantelle28cooper  hope it comes soon , it can be worrying.

Thanks smudge52 and vid123 for your replies, still not had anything happen yet! though the nurse and my mum said maybe I'm just not having one this month, so I'm hoping now thats what it is. So I've worked it out when I think I might be starting and it could be next week sometime, so fingers crossed. 

smudge52  Hopefully this has happened for a reason, maybe my body wasn't ready this time or something. How are things going for you?

vid123  Depending when I get af, I could start again in December but it depends on how late in the month it is, because the clinic closes for xmas and new year, there might not be time, so will then have to wait until January!  After what you've said about acupuncture I'm tempted to try it, maybe I've got a blood flow blockage and if I get more energy that will be good to


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Karen71 hi i highly recommend the accupuncture i love it and didnt suffer with side effects anywhere near as bad as i have before.  I have my fingers crossed that your af comes next week sending loads of     your way.

afm well we made it to egg collection finally yesterday and they managed to collect 13 eggs!!!! im so pleased, sore but happy. have to call the clinic today at 1 to find out how many fertilised, im so nervous!!

I hope everything is going ok for vid123 and chantell28cooper thinking of you all.


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks smudge52, That sounds good about the accupuncture, I've e-mailed someone near to me about information, prices etc.  I might also try it because I've got endometriosis and I found out it could help that.  I'm glad your egg collection went ok,I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and   to you to, that the next step is ok.


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you xx


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi I decided to come back on this forum, and thought I would try here to see if any of you are still here etc and how things are going for you. I'm now started again with the injections, started on friday, so once again waiting for af, which, should be at the end of this week. It's like de ja vu. I stupidly watched programme about IVf tonight and couldn't stop crying especially when most of them had a negative. I've been coping not to bad so far, bu then nothing has been happening much yet, until now, but even then I can't think about it to much, I try not to anyway, but then every so often I need someone to talk to. I hope your all ok.


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Karen

Welcome back, although i am not having treatment at the moment i am still around. We are having some more tests done before we start IVF 4. Hopefully will start again in March. 

I watched it too, was emotional and brought it all back! Mr Kingsland made me laugh though, he is a character! 

Hope your injections are going ok, wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Jan, hope it starts again in March for you. Yes that programme was very hard to watch. It was the wrong thing to watch as well when I had bad pmt lol.But there were a few good things in it, yes Mr Kingsland  was quite funny, the one I see is abit to serious, I think. Well glad to say af came tonight, so thats one small step nearer I hope! My injections are going ok thanks, the other day my leg was abit swollen near where the injection had been, but we rang them and they said it was ok.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

What dose of buserelin is everyone I started buserelin on Thursday 0.5 once on a morning, I am wondering if it is enough?


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi yes i was on 0.5ml per day on all 3 of my cycles, i think this is the standard amount clinics prescribe for DR. 

Good luck xx


----------



## karen71 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi, yes I'm on 0.5 to, I started on the 4th jan. How are you doing with the injections?


----------

